# Grant lake Mt Orab



## skeeter88 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wondering if Grant lake is still pretty muddy gotta tounament there in 2 weeks


----------



## skeeter88 (Apr 4, 2008)

Can anyone tell me about Grant Lake out here? How is the water an how if it is still Muddy like CC


----------



## fishknife (Apr 13, 2004)

I was there about a week ago and it was not muddy then. Not really clear but it had a green color to the water. Visibility maybe one foot. Saw a couple of boats, crappie fishing.


----------

